# sky ray bicycle



## sunbee7777@aol.com (Dec 7, 2006)

hi i  need to know if anyone ever heard of a sky ray or skyray bicycle

 it is from approximately 1960's   and the serial number is  r63033923

  i cant seem to find any info on the internet other than one pic of a boys skyray.     i was wondering who the manufactor is  any other info would be helpful.  also where can i get decals to replace the ones that peeled off

it says on the stem of the seat    new york  "skyray" and on the chain guard   " custom"
                               thanks


----------



## inaheap (Mar 23, 2011)

I am curious too.  I posted this in the Schwinn forum as well.

Can anyone one guess what this is? 
I'm thinking it maybe a frankenbike. 
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj180/inaheap/SANY2042-1.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj180/inaheap/SANY2044.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj180/inaheap/SANY2043.jpg

It was suggested it might be a Murray.


----------



## Bikejunkman65 (May 2, 2017)

Bought one today. I am trying to find information about it now. Did you have any luck?


----------



## bikeyard (May 2, 2017)

I think these were made by Ross or they at least had the same model badged as a Ross


----------



## bairdco (May 3, 2017)

I have a girls sky ray. Definitely made by Ross. 

Not the best quality, but not total crap, either.


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2017)

Is this the Cabe's oldest thread?


----------



## mickeyc (May 3, 2017)

Only 10 1/2 years old!!

Mike


----------



## bairdco (May 4, 2017)

That's what happens when you search for info on a Ross sky ray. One of those bikes no one cares about (except for the guy who just found one.)


----------



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2017)

And I get called out as not being nice


----------



## Newbie1976 (Jul 10, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> And I get called out as not being nice



Then I probably shouldn’t post that I have been restoring one although not 100% true original specs 1964 Ross Skyray


----------

